# Looking to help as a sub contractor in Maryland.



## Sronaghan (Feb 14, 2014)

I am looking for work in Anne Arundel County Maryland or any of the other surrounding counties. My company is insured and I have new equipment. I have a 2011 Chevy 2500, 2011 Boss V Plow and Boss Salt Spreader. I am looking to pick up commercial parking lots or residential driveways. This is a secondary / part time business. I work in law enforcement with an alternating shift.


----------



## bamslandscaping (Feb 28, 2014)

Please call me if you are willing to travel to Montgomery County. 240-447-5921 Thanks


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

MoCo seems to be the place to plow lol. That's where we plow. Few members on here also in MoCo.


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Give me a call at 443-386-2619 I have work in Glen Burnie.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## bamslandscaping (Feb 28, 2014)

Still looking for sub help in Montgomery County! We are getting great leads but cannot handle additional work due to our small snow equipment lineup  Contact me if interested or know a friend who is. Thanks


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Delete post


----------

